# Two word workarounds to auto start/stop



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

L6 is a letter and a number


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Gen One


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> L6 is a letter and a number


Yes, it also depends on temperature. But if you have a automatic, you can switch into "L" and shift all the way up to "L6" which will shift for you, but won't auto stop at lights and such.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Defrost button. 

Disconnect battery. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Light Foot


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Don’t stop?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Chevy Bolt
Chevy Volt
Camaro SS
... etc. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

El Six


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

El sixo 

El seis


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

1. Stop complaining
2. Buy used


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

neile300c said:


> 1. Stop complaining


Probably the best one on here yet. :not_worthy:


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

always reverse


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Probably not a great idea with these newer cars/trannys, but... 

Neutral Drop!


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Walk instead of drive


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

“Give Up” :th_SmlyROFL:

Accept our fate to use “L6”


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

llbanks522 said:


> “Give Up” :th_SmlyROFL:
> 
> Accept our fate to use “L6”



*Or L9


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Twenty nineteen.


----------

